# Lighting Question...



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

I doubt Penelope has ever had a proper lighting schedule so I got a new light and timer for when I bought her a new cage today... The light is on from 7am - 7pm, will she adjust accordingly to the light schedule? She wakes up at different times but it's always after 12am unless I wake her an hour earlier... If she gets used to the light coming off at 7pm will she start waking up shortly after? or will she keep waking up at different times?


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone?  I would really appreciate a reply...


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

She should adjust accordingly. You can help her out a bit by removing her igloo about 30 min to an hour after the light goes off each night.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

Walter has a light on until 7pm and I usually take him out before it goes off because I get home from work after 5 and we hang out and watch TV and he doesn't eat or wheel or do any activities until I put him back around 9/10 or whenever but if I am not home and don't get to take him out he usually doesn't wake up until later. 

I'm not entirely sure that helped you at all but she should get used to it. What time do you normally take her out?


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! That did actually help me out a bit, I usually take her out after 10 PM for an hour or so. So far she's actually far from adjusted, she's stlil getting up at what I assume to be 2 or 3 but I'm not sure anymore. I'm a little bit concerned now actually


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

You take her out around 10 for an hour or so and then she goes back to sleep until 2 or 3? Walter sometimes does that.. I'll put him back and he will eat until he hears me moving around my room and then runs to the ship and doesn't come back out until he smells something delicious that I put in his cage or he thinks I'm in bed/sleeping. I don't really know what to say.. I've only had him since August and he is my first hedgie so I'm a bit inexperienced myself.. :? I guess as long as she is coming out at night and getting some exercise and eating she should be fine? How old is she?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

How old is your hedgie? Younger hedgies sleep a lot. Mine will be pretty active when I have him out from 10P - 11P. Right after I put him back in his cage he eats, drinks and then goes back to bed. Around 5A I hear him wheeling and remodeling his cage. He does this until the minute his light comes on at 7A.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Penelope is about a year and a bit. I'm not sure of her EXACT age because the girl I got her from wasn't sure either (I think she was rehomed atleast twice). Well.... I tried putting flour on her wheel to see if she was using it normally and she is. After I take her out at 10, I keep her out, she's fairly active (not cuddly but def the explorer type!) and then when I put it back in she naturally eats and drinks as well, then goes back to bed. I'm thinking that her schedule is still off because my boyfriend works late and gets home at 12-1 so sometimes we are awake until 2 or 3 even and she waits for us to go to bed until she comes out. It's a bit of a shame, but I think all of us will learn to cope together after a while. Other than that I am certain that I am doing everything right, I'm in the process of switching her food to chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light, I'm afraid that she's got a fatty liver, her fur is yellowish but it MAY be from pee. I'm taking her to the vet in the next little while to make sure that her health is up to par anyways. AND I STILL haven't cut her nails!! I feel sooo bad, I've tried so many times I just can't get her to hold still and my boyfriend is too scared to touch her!!! (he's like 50x her size!!! lol).


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

How long have you had her? I just recently cut some of Walter's nails (And I got him in August :roll: ). I tried every which way and the only way I got him to not care about me touching his feet long enough to cut them was by giving him his treat dish with wet cat food in it (his only favorite treat, so far) but I managed to get most of the long back nails while he ate and when he was finished he ran into his snuggle bag. Have you given her a bath yet? That would be the only way to tell the actual color of her fur. & Is she in a different room that she can have completely dark before you go to bed or is she out in the living room where you are before you go to bed?


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Ive had her since mid-October. Shes not a HUGE fan of any worms or anything so I should try some wet cat food. I actually tried cutting her nails in the bath, her fur seems white or lighter after bathing so maybe she is just stained. If not Ill just get the vet to cut her nails so that next time I know how to do it myself  I think I spoke tooo soon when I said she wasnt very playful because right after I washed all her bedding, she started playing with her tubes and on her wheel. Maybe shes just a shy one.


----------

